# KATZKIN SEAT COVERS?



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ANYBODY HAVE THE HOOK UP OR KNOW THE BEST/CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY SOME i have a 2003 DODGE RAM 3500 crew cab dually that i put 2009 1500 bucket seats in the front i cant put the 2009 back seat in my 03 becaue they are different but id like to get leather for my truck can you sell me a kit with the correct covers for the 09 front seats and the 03 rear seat?? front is full center console and rear is the 60/40 with fold down middle im looking for the dark charcoal


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DAMN NOBODY????


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

56,542 Members and nobody?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2009, 02:00 AM~15534772
> *ANYBODY HAVE THE HOOK UP OR KNOW THE BEST/CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY SOME LOOKED ON EBAY COULDN'T FIND THEM I NEED SOME FOR MY 03 DODGE RAM CREW CAB 40/20/40 IN THE FRONT SPLIT BENCH IN THE BACK COLOR DARK GRAPHITE GREY LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *


I WAS LOOKING IN TO THEM WHEN I FIRST GOT MY DODGE RAM IN 03 GO TO THE WEBSITE IT SHOULD SHOW U SOME OF THE RETAILERS THEY HAVE THEY LOOK GOOD SEEN A DODGE RAM TRUCK THAT KENNNE BELL DID HE USED THEM THEY LOOK NICE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 6 2009, 11:16 PM~15589445
> *I WAS LOOKING IN TO THEM WHEN I FIRST GOT MY DODGE RAM IN 03 GO TO THE WEBSITE IT SHOULD SHOW U SOME OF THE RETAILERS THEY HAVE THEY LOOK GOOD SEEN A DODGE RAM TRUCK THAT KENNNE BELL DID HE USED THEM THEY LOOK NICE
> *


I found a local place they want $784 for the front and back seat kit but i swore i saw them on ebay for$625-$650 free shipping and cant find them now lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

wondered about this too homie, I was gonna change out my seat covers in my 03 Impala and found the seat covers from Katzkin on ebay for $300.


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ttt I'm look for some to for 98 towncar


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 16 2009, 12:35 PM~15679116
> *wondered about this too homie, I was gonna change out my seat covers in my 03 Impala and found the seat covers from Katzkin on ebay for $300.
> *


I seen some good deals on there for kits you couldnt have them done for  that cheap


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Nov 17 2009, 03:37 AM~15688716
> *I seen some good deals on there for kits you couldnt have them done for   that cheap
> *


Do they look decent wen done?


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Nov 17 2009, 10:55 AM~15689858
> *Do they look decent wen done?
> *


I installed katzkin kits for over 5 years. When done correctly it looks better than stock leather!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

dat chevy is siiik!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

dat chevy is siiik!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

??


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

maybe give KATZKIN a call, i was going to get a kit for my 300


----------

